# Gentoo startet nicht mehr

## Dasharteei

Also ich hatte Probleme, ca. jedes zweite Programm hatte nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich nen virus hatte, meine Festplatte kaput ist oder ob es daran lag, dass ich gcc-4.4 installiert hatte. Jedenfalls kam ich auf die ganz schlaue idee Teile meines Systems durch Teile vom stage3 archiv zu überschreiben und seit dem geht gar nichts mehr. Ok der Kernel wird noch geladen aber dann gibts irgendwann eine fehlermeldung und der boot-vorgang bricht ab.

Ist mein System noch zu retten oder bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als zu formatieren und alles neu zu installieren/konfigurieren?

----------

## Louisdor

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Ok der Kernel wird noch geladen aber dann gibts irgendwann eine fehlermeldung und der boot-vorgang bricht ab.
> 
> Ist mein System noch zu retten oder bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als zu formatieren und alles neu zu installieren/konfigurieren?

 Wo bricht "er" denn ab?

Was kommt denn als Fehlermeldung?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Dasharteei

Also am ende steht folgendes 

```
/sbin/rc: line 387: /etc/init.d/checkroot: No such file or directory
```

danach werde ich aufgefordert das root passwort einzugeben oder ctrl-D zu drücken

Ausserdem steht irgendwann beim booten noch folgendes:

```
Fatal: Module index corrupt: Bad magic number

Try re-running depmod
```

 Aber darüber beschwert er sich nicht wirklich.

----------

## musv

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich nen virus hatte

 

Eher unwahrscheinlich

 *Quote:*   

> meine Festplatte kaput ist

 

Findest du mit den Smartmontools raus.

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> oder ob es daran lag, dass ich gcc-4.4 installiert hatte.

 

Hab ich noch nicht drauf. Ich denke mal, das würde aber nur Pakete betreffen, die du mit gcc-4.4 übersetzt hast bzw. deren Abhängigkeiten. 

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Jedenfalls kam ich auf die ganz schlaue idee Teile meines Systems durch Teile vom stage3 archiv zu überschreiben und seit dem geht gar nichts mehr.

 

Entweder neu aufsetzen oder über 'ne Live-CD booten, chroot machen und:

```
emerge -e world
```

----------

## Dasharteei

also ich hab es jetzt irgendwie geschafft gentoo wieder zum booten zu bekommen, es kommen zwar einige fehlermeldungen, aber es läuft... naja es lief, bis ich wärend eines "emerge -e system" festgestellt habe, das ich keine verbindung zum internet habe. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die internetverbindung schon vorher getrennt war oder ob das wärend dem "emergen" passiert ist. Einige pakete wurden jedenfalls installiert.

ifconfig spuckt gar nichts aus. Wie bekomm ich mein Netzwerk zurück?

Achja, ich hab festgestellt, dass das anfangsproblem weder ein virus noch eine defekte Festplatte war. Es lag an gcc-4.4 .

edit: livecd + chroot + "emerge -e system" hat alle Probleme gelöst

----------

## manuels

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> ifconfig spuckt gar nichts aus. Wie bekomm ich mein Netzwerk zurück?

 Da kann es einfach sein, dass deine Netzwerkkarte "down" ist, da sie noch keine IP# durch DHCP zugewiesen bekommen hat.

Mit 

```
ifconfig -a
```

siehst du sie dann trotzdem.

Und nach einem 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

siehst du sie dann auch bei einem "normalen" 

```
ifconfig
```

 ohne -a.

----------

